# Bass Pro ShopsÂ® Stik-Oâ„¢ Soft Plastic Jerkbait Kit - 210



## whj812 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bass Pro Shops® Stik-O™ Soft Plastic Jerkbait Kit - 210-Piece

I received a couple of gift cards from Bass Pro Shops for christmas, and ordered this kit with one of them.

Has anyone else bought this Kit? 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_97070_100007011_100000000_100007000_100-7-11


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2007)

Never the kit, But have purchases the stik-o's. That a nice kiit on sale.

I like the stiko's


----------



## mtnman (Dec 27, 2007)

looks good and the price is right. i might have to get one of them because you'all got me wanting to use soft plastic more and that looks like a great way to start out.


----------



## whj812 (Dec 27, 2007)

Soft Plastics are really productive if fished right!!!! Id Say that 75% of the fish that I catch are on some kind of soft plastic rig.


----------



## little anth (Dec 28, 2007)

i like em there not senkos but pretty close to it.


----------

